# boot grease



## kissfan113 (Oct 10, 2008)

What do y'all use to grease your boots for waterproof and preservation. I've been using Vaseline and sno-seal for years with good results, but figured I'd get some opinions to see if there is something better out there.
Kevin


----------



## CollegeLogger (Oct 10, 2008)

I've had good luck with Obenauf's Heavy Duty LP, boot grease. It was developed by an Idaho Wildland firefighter and has a bunch on natural stuff and works grat on waterproofing and re-oiling the leather. It works great on my fireboots and also my logging boots and lasts a long time.


----------



## GASoline71 (Oct 10, 2008)

Around here... this stuff is widely used...







Works awesome...

Gary


----------



## RPM (Oct 10, 2008)

GASoline71 said:


> Around here... this stuff is widely used...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Excellent stuff +1......and read the labels to stay away from some of the synthetic stuff as I had a tin of something that ate the stitching out of my leathers once......and don't use bar oil as a guy on our crew used too!


----------



## Greenbay (Oct 10, 2008)

Obenauf's is great stuff. Has a pair of boots that I used that on and made it across a river (knee deep) 5 times before my feet got wet, and that was because I tripped and the water came in over the top of the boot. Just keep your dogs away from the can of it, for some reason they love to eat it.


----------



## ShoerFast (Oct 10, 2008)

GASoline71 said:


> Around here... this stuff is widely used...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yup! 

Sno-Seal in the winter, I use Cut-Heal 'HooF HEAL' dressing in the summer! (for real) as it is not as greasy on hot days as Sno-Seal.


----------



## Saw Bones (Oct 10, 2008)

CollegeLogger said:


> I've had good luck with Obenauf's Heavy Duty LP, boot grease. It was developed by an Idaho Wildland firefighter and has a bunch on natural stuff and works grat on waterproofing and re-oiling the leather. It works great on my fireboots and also my logging boots and lasts a long time.



+1


----------



## slowp (Oct 10, 2008)

My favorite? Viking but I can't find it around here anymore. I tried Loggers World, it worked but smelled like smoked meat to me and I got hungry so I gave it away. I think my favorite is Campsomething. It has all the good stuff and makes my hands feel good after using it. I've even used it for hand lotion when my hands were really in bad shape, Back in Wisconsin, youse know. 
I last used Obenhaufs or whatever oil, and my feet got wet. I think the leather on the Wescos is wearing out too. So, I'm wearing my Viking Rubber calks now and waiting for the Kuliens to be made. The Vikings don't need grease. But they do need new felt insoles.


----------



## Humptulips (Oct 10, 2008)

I never did like the Loggers World. It has pine tar in it and that is what it smells like to me. Didn't seem to waterproof to me.
I make my own. Bear or coon grease and bees wax. Not to much wax or it makes the shoes to stiff.
I made up some with otter oil for a while which is a very light oil. It was good too.


----------



## palogger (Oct 10, 2008)

i use hubbards shoe grease seems to work great for me


----------



## Gologit (Oct 10, 2008)

Good thread! I'm all out of Obenauf's....time to call Madsen's and order some. And some leather boot laces too...using yellow hay rope on your boots tends to get you snickered at.


----------



## slowp (Oct 10, 2008)

Gologit said:


> Good thread! I'm all out of Obenauf's....time to call Madsen's and order some. And some leather boot laces too...using yellow hay rope on your boots tends to get you snickered at.



You live in a deprived area. I can go to town tomorrow and find it most anywhere, along with the stuff I like. But that would be the same town that Madsen's is in...(time for gloatation).I think the *Guaranteed To Last Longer Than Your Boots* laces I have must have some kind of evil abrasive material in them. The eyelet rings are about all worn through, even after the frequent rotation. I found that I had four pairs of boots in Bubba 1. 
No wonder it smelled kinda tropical.


----------



## Gologit (Oct 11, 2008)

slowp said:


> You live in a deprived area. I can go to town tomorrow and find it most anywhere, along with the stuff I like. But that would be the same town that Madsen's is in...(time for gloatation).I think the *Guaranteed To Last Longer Than Your Boots* laces I have must have some kind of evil abrasive material in them. The eyelet rings are about all worn through, even after the frequent rotation. I found that I had four pairs of boots in Bubba 1.
> No wonder it smelled kinda tropical.



Leather laces seem to be a little easier on the eyelets. Plus, if you get stranded in the woods, you can cut little hunks off the ends and chew them like jerky.


----------



## ak4195 (Oct 11, 2008)

I grew up with Sno seal,its always been the go-to boot proofin.Still havent figured out what to use on my Danners for H2O proofin,instructions were kinda vague outside of conditioner stuff,but I think they say stay away from animal greasin.
Slowp,ive got a pair of those bomb proof laces too,REALLY hard to find good round looong bootlaces here for some reason.I think they were $4 a whack @REI and that was at least a yr ago,leather laces fall apart to quickly here for my taste.I know it cant just be moisture as PNW sees far more rain than we do here(Gulf coast,now thats a different story!)
Big ole S.E storm pushed in last night rain and wind all over the place,you'da felt right at home.So it was steel toe Xtra Tuffs instead of leather today.Warmed right up from 20's to balmy mid 40's,hope this isnt the trend.If I wanted rain Id move back to Juneau .

ak4195


----------



## parrisw (Oct 12, 2008)

Sno Seal is good, but I use Dubbin, it works quite well too.


----------



## 2dogs (Oct 15, 2008)

Obenhauf's been bery bery good to me. I work the grease in in front of the fire but use just the oil during the summer when it doesn't rain. You know, from April through December. Snow I don't know.


----------



## 2dogs (Oct 15, 2008)

Required reading for geeks like me.
http://fieggen.com/shoelace/


----------



## Gologit (Oct 16, 2008)

*Obenauf boot oil*

I had my wife order the Obenaufs from Madsens. She ordered oil instead of grease. AAAAARRRRRRRGGGGG!
Is this stuff any good? I've never used it but I guess I will be, now. Any tips on how much to use? I over-oiled a pair of Wescos years ago and they kind of mushed apart and turned all my sox black.


----------



## slowp (Oct 16, 2008)

I have only used their oil, and am now wearing my rubber boots in our rainy weather. I was going to buy some grease last trip to town, but instead bought a fancy weedwhacker for which I got candy and a hat. The oil did not keep my leather boots from getting sopping wet. But they are kind of worn too.


----------



## 2dogs (Oct 16, 2008)

Gologit said:


> I had my wife order the Obenaufs from Madsens. She ordered oil instead of grease. AAAAARRRRRRRGGGGG!
> Is this stuff any good? I've never used it but I guess I will be, now. Any tips on how much to use? I over-oiled a pair of Wescos years ago and they kind of mushed apart and turned all my sox black.



The oil is a good product it just has different uses from the grease. I oil my boots lightly between grease jobs and use just the oil during the summer. It is great to work into the tongue to make it soft just don't over oil the shaft or the foot.


----------



## clearance (Oct 16, 2008)

Loggers oil.


----------



## slowp (Oct 16, 2008)

I'll ask the boot people what to use when I pick up my new boots which might be next month. They'll know. They too, are in the same area as Madsens.


----------



## Santaclause (Nov 1, 2008)

ive use the redwing stuff b4 and had good luck with that ...


----------



## BC WetCoast (Nov 2, 2008)

Loggers wax oil


----------



## dancan (Nov 2, 2008)

I use dubbin , works for me .


----------



## harrygrey382 (Nov 5, 2008)

I reckon the best's Jay-El (by Joseph Liddy) - aussie stuff. All stations (ranches in the US) use it for all purpose softening and preserving of everything leather - saddles, bridles, boots etc. - stuff you have to really rely on. It's beeswax based. I love it.

Another very good one's neatsfoot oil. But it MUST be pure, if it (or anything else for that matter) is blended with mineral oil (if it doesn't say pure, it's blended), it will rot stitching. But it does a damn fine job for the leather.

If I want to waterproof - Nikwax. You put it on with your fingers to help penetration (warmth).


----------



## dancan (Nov 5, 2008)

If I want to load up the leather with dubbin I drag out the heat gun , grease up the boot real thick and carefully warn the dubbin till it melts into the leather .


----------



## kissfan113 (Nov 5, 2008)

first off, thanks to everyone for all the replies, dancan, thats usually what i do with the vaseline and sno-seal, seems to work real well.
Kevin


----------



## 371groundie (Nov 15, 2008)

*east coast solotion*

I use Limmer Boot Grease. Limmer is a small family shop that makes moutain hiking boots. the shop is full of pictures people took of the boots at different summits. I figure if the boot maker makes it, it must be the right stuff. i dont use thier boots, but the grease works awesome. www.limmerbootgrease.com


----------



## Reddog (Nov 25, 2008)

Pecard leather dressing in the summer and snow seal in the winter.


----------



## milkie62 (Nov 30, 2008)

Spring,Summer,and Fall : Justin uninsulated Gore-tex lined boot from Sportsmansguide--- $79.95 on sale. Sno-seal melted in a pan and rubbed in.Winter boots : Cabelas loggers Gore-tex lined & 400 grams thinsulate Sno-seal also melted and rubbed in.Works great............. Gore-tex is the only way to go.I have an old pair of Hi-tec magnums with Sympatex lining---also very waterproof.


----------



## Bret4207 (Dec 9, 2008)

2dogs said:


> Required reading for geeks like me.
> http://fieggen.com/shoelace/



I don't know which is more distrubing- that a site about shoelaces exists or that people actually read it! Wow. And I thought I was weird...


Bag Balm will work as boot dressing in apinch. Makes your hands soft too.


----------

